# Lost Paddles at Radium take out 9/16



## bstarr (Apr 10, 2010)

*Lost Oars at Radium take out 9/16*

Dear Friends… I stupidly drove away from the Radium take out without my 3 oars. Came back 20 minutes later and they were gone. 


Description:
2 9ft black cataract SGG Shafts w/ Counter Balance Rope Wrap & Stop, Magnum blades.
1 9ft blue Carlisle with yellow blade.


Name on oars Banning Starr, please call if you found these. 970-531-1323 or [email protected]


----------

